# Not a tech-savvy  person ..please help...



## monsursound (Sep 1, 2015)

Please bear with my question , it may seem childish.
I have cable internet connection on my desktop. How can i broadcast Wi-Fi signals from my desktop , so that i can use it on my smartphone??? Please suggest the cheapest possible way...


----------



## coolpcguy (Sep 1, 2015)

Look at wireless adapters like these: Amazon.in: wireless adapter for pc


I personally use Netgear WNA1100


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 1, 2015)

Get a WiFi router .. That's it


----------



## monsursound (Sep 1, 2015)

coolpcguy said:


> Look at wireless adapters like these: Amazon.in: wireless adapter for pc
> 
> 
> I personally use Netgear WNA1100



well...wifi adapters are used to connect a device to a already existing wifi networks ...can it broadcast wifi signals as well???


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2015)

monsursound said:


> well...wifi adapters are used to connect a device to a already existing wifi networks ...can it broadcast wifi signals as well???


Yes. It can , if you start tethering on it.
A wireless adaptor can be turned into a wireless hotspot.
Buy a usb adaptor, and then use softwares like connectify me which pretty much converts your desktop into a wireless router. 
However , the downside is that you will need the desktop on all the time if you use cellphones , etc too at your home.
Better get a cheap wifi router like netgear n150 classic if you are looking for a long time solution.


----------



## monsursound (Sep 1, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Yes. It can , if you start tethering on it.
> A wireless adaptor can be turned into a wireless hotspot.
> Buy a usb adaptor, and then use softwares like connectify me which pretty much converts your desktop into a wireless router.
> However , the downside is that you will need the desktop on all the time if you use cellphones , etc too at your home.
> Better get a cheap wifi router like netgear n150 classic if you are looking for a long time solution.



thanks...yeah i guess i should get a wifi router .


----------

